

Ask YC: Is hacking scene/culture/the underground dead? - ideamonk

Ever since 2007 I have witnessed nothing but decline of interest and old excitement in the hacking scene(related to computer security). Is it that most of them have started hacking for profit? Or, is it that the interest of group of people at large has shifted from "finding flaws and profit" to "create something, learn, and profit" ??
======
wmf
There was a recent article in Phrack on this topic:
[http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=65&id=13#article](http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=65&id=13#article)

------
gaika
It is alive and well in Russia, but even FidoNet is still active there :)

------
ideamonk
hey jaanix is great... reminds me of old radio & TV tunig !! :)

